# Feine Schrift?



## Kopfballstar (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

diverse Texte oder Beschriftung von Buttons erstelle ich in Photoshop.
Ich möchte eine kleine Schriftgröße benutzen, zb 9px. 
Aber irgendwie wird alles undeutlich. Schalte ich aber z.b. Aliasing ab sieht die Schrift wiederum so kantig aus - wie wenn ich direkt in HTML schreibe.
Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks? Wie macht ihr das so?

Grüße


----------



## ShadowMan (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi du!

Du könntest einfach mal versuchen die Auflösung zu erhöhen. Auf 120 zum Beispiel. (dies stellst du ein wenn du ein neues Dokument erstellst)
Es könnte aber auch an der Schriftart selbst liegen. Versuch das Gleiche mal mit Arial und schau wie es dann aussieht.
Andernfalls solltest du mal im Web/Forum nach Pixelfonts suchen 

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Kopfballstar (20. Oktober 2004)

Aber wenn ich jetzt die Auflösung auf 120 setze und nachher als Gif Exportiere wird doch wieder auf 72 runtergerendert und es sieht nicht mehr so schön aus, oder irre ich mich da?
Was sind Pixelfonts?
Ansonsten erstmal danke.

Auf deiner Site sieht die Schrift des News.gif zb. sehr sauber aus. Ist da irgendein Trick dabei?


----------



## megabit (20. Oktober 2004)

Such bitte mal nach BIT Schriftarten die sind für kleine Schriftgrößen ohne Antialias perfekt und niemals verschwmmen. Sieht man oft auf flashseiten.

Du kannst auch im Typografie Forum stöbern. Da wirst du auf jeden Fall fündig.


----------



## Kopfballstar (20. Oktober 2004)

Hab mir mal Pixelfonts besorgt und jetzt in Fireworks benutzt, aber irgendwie sieht es immer noch genau so shittig aus


----------



## Dark_Fighter (20. Oktober 2004)

Hast vielleicht Strong, Sharp oder sowas als Style drin ?


----------



## Kopfballstar (20. Oktober 2004)

Ne, ich mein ja auch wenn ich die Schriften in Photoshop oder Fireworks etc. benutze. Dann siehts ab Größe 10 oder 9 unscharf aus.


----------



## megabit (21. Oktober 2004)

Das ist auch zu groß.

Bei den meisten Pixelschriften steht dabei bei welcher Größe die optimal aussehen.

Ganz wichtig ist auch, dass du Antialias ausschaltest.


----------



## Xdreamer (21. Oktober 2004)

Benutze Google und such nach Bitmap oder Pixelfonts. Die gängigsten sind:

• Bit
• Bit3
• Silkscreen
• Sevenet
• Pixel

etc. Die meisten kannst du im Vielfachen von 8 benutzen, sprich Schriftgrösse 8/16/32 etc. Antialiasing immer ausschalten!


----------

